
How Silicon Chips Are Made - ph0rque
http://www.pcplus.co.uk/node/3059/
======
ableal
Good pictures, and not a bad summary of the most expensive kitchen operations
in the world. See also
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semiconductor_fabrication>

The writer got a bit confused at the tail end of section 9. You may get partly
functional dies if, for instance, 3 out of 4 cores in a single die (=chip)
work. And besides functional testing, you may also have performance 'binning'
(some parts hit higher speeds, etc.)

